# Conformation Critique: 5 y.o Appaloosa (NC) Mare



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Sonora is out of my main mare Sterling. She is 5 this year and will never be sold. I haven't done much under saddle with her yet because we moved away from all the arenas in my life and haven't set up a round pen yet. I've been on her a dozen times or so and she is HIGH strung which is what I expected. She was originally going to be my barrel racing replacement for her Mother but now I'm on to just trails. It's going to be interesting getting her calmed down enough to do trails!!! But hey, maybe I'll go back to barrel racing once my son is a little older! 

I only have one shot of her, none from the front or back. . so I know you can't tell too much but just wanted opinions on her!!










Thanks!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

she's really pretty

she's butt high, but if she's still growing she'll even out a bit more
Her neck seems short compared to the rest of her body and her back seems a bit long also

Other than that, I like her. I'm sure she'll calm down once she's ridden regularly


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with SonnyWimps, but she could grow out of it.

She is a gorgeous girl though!
What breed is she?

She looks a little bit like my guy actually. Markings wise I mean. Although she has a more consistent body color.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I agree with both of you too!!! She is a very large improvement to her Mother's conformation but her Mother has an EXTREMELY long back!! 

Sonora's registered name is Sterling Sonora (http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sterling+sonora)

She is really 1/4 Appaloosa, registered though, and 1/4 Arabian, and 1/2 Quarter. Her sire was a running Quarter Horse


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Equine_Woman said:


> Thanks guys!! I agree with both of you too!!! She is a very large improvement to her Mother's conformation but her Mother has an EXTREMELY long back!!
> 
> Sonora's registered name is Sterling Sonora (http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sterling+sonora)
> 
> She is really 1/4 Appaloosa, registered though, and 1/4 Arabian, and 1/2 Quarter. Her sire was a running Quarter Horse


i was just guna say her head looks like an Arabians.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, the first open show we went to was an arabian based show and the judged thought she was full Arabian. (she was only 7 months old at the time). She certainly got her Mother's head!! Although her Dad was a nice looker as well.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

First, she is gorgeous and I love her colouring.

As for critique:
- neck is too short and doesn't slope into shoulders well
- nice-sized head
- long back
- maybe a bit camped out (could be the photo)
- tiny bit butt high
- looks like she'd be heavy on the forehand
- nice shoulder muscling
- butt muscles could use work

She's very cute though.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I am absolutely in love with her, her coloring is so gorgeous! 
Beautiful Horse!


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Thought I'd add a picture of her Mother! Sterling is my soul mate and she is the best horse I've ever owned. She's 20 this year and is starting to show her age but she still hits the trail like she's an endurance horse. She and I did barrels back a few years ago and she was great at that. 

She has a lot of conformation faults. I tried really hard to select a stallion that could 'fix' them if I got lucky and I have to say I'm pleased overall with how Sonora has turned out. I'd breed her to him again. (if i had it to do again)

Anyways, this is a side shot of Sterling and you can see how loooooong she is and sway backed, her hocks are set too high, her shoulder is a too steep, Butt is high, and out of shape. You can't tell it but she's cow hocked. This was prior to getting back into shape this spring. (it's a late winter shot) She looks much better with muscle!










Sonora was a definitie improivement.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sonora has very good conformation, actually. She has a tad short neck and a bit of a long back, and is a little bit butt high, but that's all I really noticed.

She is a very good improvement from her mother however, and she looks really good!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's a pretty horse! 
A little bit butt-high, she doesn't look like she has withers lol, short neck.


----------



## MsEddi (Jul 21, 2008)

I think she's gorgeous and I love butt high, LOL


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

The mother has a horrible shoulder, a long back, and a gooserump. She isn't really butt high but she is still built pretty downhill (draw a line from stifle to elbow). She isn't breeding quality at all, and I'm surprised you got a baby to look like that. She's swaybacked, but that's okay because she's an ol' gal.

For sterling- I like her neck though it could be a little longer. Her shoulder is alright, looks like she has mutton withers. Her back is a little long, but if she's going to be a pleasure horse then that's alright. Little bit of a goose rump, but over all, not horrible.


----------

